# Cheri's Law - Michigan



## Kris Finison (Nov 26, 2007)

Scary. This is going on only one county away from mine.  :x 

Cross posted from the UKC forum.
http://forums.ukcdogs.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=170994


[FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica] Dear ________________________________,



I am writing to you today to ask for your leadership in creating and supporting new legislation “Cherie’s Laws” regulating dog ownership. Cheryl Harper and her neighbor Edward Gierlach were brutally attacked and murdered by dogs in Livingston County, Michigan on September 13, 2007 and I want to be certain this never happens again to another person.
We need more than a breed specific ban on dogs. We need State and/or Federal Legislation that regulates dog ownership. If we only target a particular breed, we may have a problem in the future with a different breed. We must address ownership and its responsibilities to truly effect change. Responsible dog owners should have no problem following the laws that are for the good of the community.
The following is a list of items that should be legislated:
• Uniform dog ownership laws including a limit on three animals per single location and only on of a high risk breed.
• Accountability of cities, townships and other municipalities regarding enforcement of licensing and animal regulation.
• Mandatory spaying and neutering of dogs unless the owner is a licensed breeder.
• Any dog over 40lbs. must be muzzled and on a leash no longer than 4ft. in public.
• Larger, more punitive fines for negligence in dog licensing and “three strikes you’re out” legislation that would result in no longer being able to own a dog.
• Mandatory liability insurance for all owners of high risk breeds whether the owner of the dog is a homeowner, renter, or other.
• High risk breeds must be kept in an enclosed area with a roof.
• Felony charges and mandatory prison time for any owner of a dog that maims or kills a child in the home.
• Felony charges and mandatory prison time for buying or selling dogs for the purpose of fighting or participating in dog fighting.
I implore you to move quickly with new legislation since everyday there are more reports across our nation of dog attacks. I am looking forward to hearing of your concern and action on this problem


Thank you very much,[/FONT]


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

We need stronger spay/nueter laws for dumb dog owners! Their gene pool is way to large.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow thats pretty pathetic. Only one in there I would agree with and thats the dog fighting one.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

It wouldnt suprise me to find out, that the person who wrote down those "laws" doesnt even own a dog themselves.=; 

Of course its serious when that lady and her neighbour got attacked and died because of the mauling but, do we have to go out and bash everyone because some ass was not looking after his/her dogs properly at the moment they attacked?. Whats with the "punish everyone else for what someone else did" theory..IMO it stinks!


----------



## Melissa Hoyer (Aug 28, 2006)

Ridiculous and very scary...also a Michigan resident here....I will be looking into this further...


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

As if the government isn't already involved enough in our lives. I sure don't want the federal government controlling anything about the dogs I choose to own. 

DFrost


----------



## Mark Connolly (Jun 19, 2006)

This is a pathetic proposal but don't be suprised if some of it gets passed.

I recommend everyone pay close attention to any potential changes to local animal ordinances and state law for their given area.

These type of things are popping up everywhere and some of this BS is actually getting approved.

I have become more involved with the politics in my area to try to prohibit this type of crap from passing near me.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The funny thing about stuff like this is this is about all we pay attention to as a nation. Dog laws. 

How about the great new one we have so that rich people can put a highway through your property?????? There are more, but I ain't saying shit, so you will have to look them up yourselves. LOL

I do really enjoy the seatbelt law. If anyone actually looked at the numbers, half the time you get ****ed up worse, half the time you get saved. I love the fact that they needed to take care of us and made it a law....couldn't be money.......no, probably just their need to control all of the out of control drivers that ignore the speed limits....in a free country.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I never get that right. stupid thing. All the smilies need to be on the side, so tardos like me can get to them.:-x


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

big brother's just concerned about our collective welfare; kinda like having a mommy and daddy again....we should probably all contribute more to political campaigns so the care can continue and get better, doncha think??


----------



## Kris Finison (Nov 26, 2007)

ann freier said:


> big brother's just concerned about our collective welfare; kinda like having a mommy and daddy again....


I, for one, am all for letting stupid people cull themselves out of the gene pool. :twisted:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

oh, if only they would!! "i can't cure stupid"--don't know who said it first, but, boy, is it true!!

you can about bet on 'em breeding like dogs


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

ann freier said:


> "i can't cure stupid"--don't know who said it first,


The comedian Ron White:

You can have a tummy-tuck, you can have LASIK if your vision goes bad, and you can get a hearing aid. But you can't cure stupid ....


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

My mother very wisely told me at a fairly young age: "Maren, looks fade...but dumb is forever." :lol: 

Back to the original post...I love the high risk breeds and over 40 lbs and requirement for a muzzle and leash. If anyone read the Fatal Dog Attacks book by Karen Delise, most fatal attacks are when someone wanders into a backyard where the dogs are chained or never let out of the backyard, kept intact (and often with a female in estrus or puppies around), and of course, no socialization or training. The others are the idiots who let their dogs run loose. Not just walking down the street. And perhaps they should ban Pomeranians because a Pomeranian killed a 6 week old infant a few years ago and they should ban cocker spaniels as they have the highest bite rate. My female Malinois is a mere 47 lbs or so...maybe I should starve Lily real good so she'd pass the weight limit. Of course, I'm already feeding them raw meat, which we all know causes them to be vicious... :roll:


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Between the loonies who want to now allow us to "own" animals but only be their guardians and give them human rights to this stuff that criminilizes mans best friend before he has done anything wrong........

Where has basic accountability gone? Parents are accountable that their kids don't go intopeoples yards and torment dogs. Dog owners are accountable for the actions of individual dogs etc.?

I do think that there should be bans on leaving dogs chained in an unfenced yard and at large dogs - Stupid laws like this but when there are loose dogs in our area killing cats and small dogs and threatening homeowners, no action gets taken. 

Thanks for the heads up, There is a lot going on (like the eminent domain nonsense that the govt can give my house to WalMart etc.) We all need to stay on top of it in our own states. 

I saw this on the AKC page [not a fan of AKC but htey do keep up with legislation I think)
http://www.akc.org/news/sections/legislative_alerts.cfm


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Right you are, Nancy. Slightly OT, but I wasn't fully aware of the vegan wackos until I went on Yahoo Answers the other day. I buy about 75%+ of my meat and 100% of my milk, eggs, and honey from local farmers who humanely pasture raise their animals (and organic when possible). As a future vet, I obviously care a lot about animal welfare. So I asked what is morally wrong with eating humanely raised animals on an appropriate and sustainable evolutionary diet of grass? Good Lord, I got lam blasted by all the meat is murder wackos. Jeez, guys, next time, I'll just go eat some freshly clubbed seal meat instead of trying to be respectful of the animals that me and my dogs eat. But when someone asked a question about whether it is right to kill rats, mice, and bugs in your house, almost everyone was like "yeah, sure, kill the vermin." Heck, that's offensive to my pet rats! Oh, I'm sorry. My companion animal rats. :roll:


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow, I need to start proof reading my posts (or wearing glasses when I type) - Maren you did indeed get my gist even though my writing was terrible.

Anyway back to topic - I did look up South Carolina laws and pending legislation regarding dogs and they are pretty ok

_Search Page:http://www.scstatehouse.net/cgi-bin/query.exe?first=FIRST&querytext=&category=Code _

- radio buttons on left let you select section to search.

I used dog and canine. Apparently LE owns canines and the rest of us have dogs.


*ANYWAY, I think most other states have internet searchable laws and legislation. If South Cackalacky can put their laws in the internet (being deemed as one of the most uneducated states) then you know the others can. (Thought maybe they are smart enough NOT to) *


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: My mother very wisely told me at a fairly young age: "Maren, looks fade...but dumb is forever."

Yeah, but an ugly women will just age the shit out of you. Dumb at least you can by with. They never get bitter.....too stupid to have that thought process.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I have thought about this and wonder if anyone has collected statistics on sport trained dogs and unprovoked attacks. 

I would imagine they would be pretty good and tell a story that it is not the breed, not bite training, but irresponsible and unaccountable owners that cause the problems.

In this case, while the dog did not have prior bite or complaint history, they had repeatedly escaped from their kennels. Anyone with any comment sense and accountability would have resolved the situation.


----------

